# Home Theater Speaker Setup



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You can get a much better receiver (refurbished - with warranty) for less than the one you chose. Accessories4less.com is a widely used site for the folks at AVSForum. Your saving $30 off list for the Sony receiver, which lists for $299. The Denon, on the other hand, lists for $549 so it's more than half off list. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ith-wi-fi-bluetooth-airplay/1.html#!condition

I'm not sure what I'm seeing in your diagram. The receiver is capable of running seven speakers and a subwoofer. Your diagram looks like you plan on twelve speakers and a subwoofer. That's not gonna work. Each channel (left and right) will power one speaker, not two. Suggest you join AVSForum and learn all about the wonderful world of home theater. 

http://www.avsforum.com/


----------



## eagle3ye (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks so much for the suggestion - I'll definitely look into that.

I was hoping I would be able to connect multiple speakers to one input. Is that not possible? Is it too much strain on the receiver?

Any suggestions as to how I could make use of the extra speakers? Is there some way of splitting the audio from one input to multiple speakers?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

eagle3ye said:


> I was hoping I would be able to connect multiple speakers to one input. Is that not possible? Is it too much strain on the receiver?


You need to check the receiver for proper (and minimum) stable impedance. Running speakers in parallel (like in your diagram) drops the overall impedance. Not such a big deal at low volumes but if you plan on pushing some fair power then the impedance matching becomes an issue. If for example your reciever is 4 ohm stable then you can run one 4 ohm speaker or two 8 ohm speakers in parallel (which would equal 4 ohms). If your system is only 8 ohm stable then you can run one 8 ohm speaker or two 4 ohm speakers in series (which would make 8 ohms.)


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I think you are going to overload the amp unless those are very high impedance speakers which is not likely. Generally each speaker connection is designed to drive a single speaker.


----------



## five.five-six (Mar 8, 2015)

You are going to need impedance matching of some sort. either impedance matching VCs or a impedance matching selector switch. 

This one works well

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_543SS4...23545&awat=pla&awnw=g&awcr=47620292665&awdv=c


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

556 has it somewhat correct. But there might be more to the story.


*Are you just wanting to run stereo pairs in a few rooms?*

If so, you don't need an AVR, you only need, and would be better served by using a stereo receiver such as:

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_022RS300/Yamaha-R-S300.html?tp=47041

*And then you SHOULD have one of these for each pair of speakers:*

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_543ALT...17625&awat=pla&awnw=g&awcr=56295107545&awdv=c

Which are "autoformer" based, as opposed to resistor based.

*Or one of these:*

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_543SDB6VC/Russound-SDB-6-1.html?tp=2997

Which has "autoformer" based Volume Controls on board.



*Note:*

Use only the "A" speaker terminals on the receiver (it IS better on the amplifier section).


The reasoning for volume controls? Each room is most likely a different size, and you'll need different volume levels for each. What is loud in one room, will be not so loud in a much larger one, if you wire directly to a receiver, or through a switch.



If by chance you're wanting to do "surround sound" in one room, and then stereo in many other rooms, you would then need an AVR that has an assignable zone 2 amplifier, and it would need to be a better than average AVR in order to have the capability of doing the job well. Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A1040BL-7-2-Channel-AVENTAGE-Receiver/dp/B00KFF4M3Q


----------

